# Frustration with HDR - help please



## FreshBasil (Sep 1, 2009)

So it's my first time with HDR, and I'm getting frustrated.  These images seem like they are never print quality - and im shooting in 12MP RAW.  Would they print blurry, or am I just panicking?   I mean printing at least 16x20 for framing and hanging.  Here are the ones that I think came out best.  My smugmug has one or two others.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 1, 2009)

colours are way too saturated in the first.  You have an odd surreal look going with the image, which is a mix of interesting and nauseating

The third is your best attempt me thinks. The horizon is slanted


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 1, 2009)

1  - tone mapping is a bit much

2  - HDR does not work for me on this type of image

3  - horizon is slanted, blurry, or out of focus  - but your tone mapping is much better.

Are you using a tripod and AEB?


----------



## *mithrandir (Sep 1, 2009)

Another possibility for the softness:  Are you using a fixed aperature for each shot (using only shutter speed to change the ev)?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 1, 2009)

Second one isn't too bad, but isn't straight.  You should fix that.

Aside from being angled, it's really how you feel about it.  It's a feel... if that's not the feel you intended, then what did you intend?

The first one seems WAY off.  So I guess... 1. What were you intending, and 2. What was your process?


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 3, 2009)

did you use multiple exposures, or just one? and does the ferris wheel in the first one have a ghosting effect to it?


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 3, 2009)

third, i meant third :er:


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice on the third one


----------



## FreshBasil (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for these replies.  They both were taken using three different stops with a fixed aperture.  I had to hold by hand and the light wasn't enough it seemed.     Someone mentioning using a fixed aperture... I went to aperture priority mode thinking that would make the most sense for a 3-shot attempt... is that incorrect?


----------

